# When I should start runnig Chemi Pure?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

My tank is currently cycling for 10 days. I am planning to run H.O.T. Magnum with Chemi Pure. When should I start?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I added chemipure after the cycle and right before adding fish..

No need to have it during cycle.....


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Again, ask yourself what you're trying to achieve with Chemipure.

Personally I have never used this product, and I've not met anyone who have. Maybe it does some of what they advertise, but also consider that if it can remove a lot of *bad* things in your tank, it can also remove a lot of *good* things as well.

Regular water changes will definitely be better than any additives or filter materials.

However, I am interested in real performance of products like this.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I could not find any negative comments and just posting few good ones

few quates from http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/f161/anyone-use-chemi-pure-elite-109513.html and few other forums

Going on 8 weeks using Chemi-Pure Elite.
My Chaeto is slowly wasting away. Same light & photoperiod etc. as when it was thriving. I'm assuming it's starving from lack of nutrients. Nitrate is undetectable. I don't have a phosphate test kit.
The only hair algae in the display is on old rocks that I'm assuming have absorbed phosphates in the past.
I do have a little grape caulerpa, it used to grow at lightning speed. Now I pull what I can find once a month or so.
I do still have to clean the glass a few times a week. I get a very fine transparent type of hair algae.

Now I'm wondering why I had not used Chemi-Pure right from the start, but also wondering if I'm getting the water TOO clean.

I use the regular chemipure on unit in my sump as a water polisher.....it works great a bit better than carbon. I replace it every 2 months.

No big change that I can definitely attribute to the Chemi-Pure, but things do look good. Hair algae is slowly dieing off, that may be due to the Chemi-Pure, or the new Kalk reactor.
I do plan to continue using the product.

hair algea dying is probally due to reduced phosphate. Thats why I want to try some. I have not got any yet.

After doing my research it may not be the best for a mixed reef or a softie tank. It may "clean" the water too much. but for a SPS tank a option other than phos reactor.

I used chemi-pure when my tank was fowlr. then when I stopped using a hob filter and switched to a skimmer I stopped. I've been thinking about continuing using it and just putting it in my skimmer. When i used it it was awesome. clean tank , and no algae. What's great is being able to keep it for six months!..or a little less if you want.

I always keep a bag in my sump. great results with it. Ive used it for years especially in my old DIscus tanks.

But I think the product is great I've been using it for about a year replaced 4 times. I do however highly doubt that there claims about not needing to do water changes are true. i've stuck to my normal routine on that.

great product, its basicly a high grade carbon which removes organics and dissolved waste from the water, its amazing how yellow our water really is after a couple weeks even with a skimmer, the chemi pure elite makes its white and clear as well as remove some phosphate

I have been using the Elite for a couple of months now, and it sure makes a difference. Tank looks as if there is no water, it is just that clear!

iv used it, amazing stuff I must say, its like magic, some reason theres even less visable waste in my tank when I have it, might help breed some type of bacteria or something i dont know but yea definitly get it, it works wonders and gets rid of everything you dont want in your reef

I use chemi-pure and I rotate it every three months. It keeps my tank sparkling clear. It is just a high grade of charcoal filter. The owner of the store says its better then regular charcoal he buys in bulk. He has to replace the charcoal he gets every two to three weeks. Chemipure says 1-6 months. I just do three cause thats when I notice lots of junk and my water has a yellow tint(hard to see btw).

Water is very clear, all corals expanded looking very nice and big as well as healthy. I couldn't resist and took pictures of the tank last night. I'll have Sandra post up soon to give you a nice visual of how healthy everything is, and how the new aquascapping looks like. She'll also be picking up some more LR soon too. Catch you laterz.

i use it, my algae levels have reduced, but im still scraping the glass daily. Though i heavely feed my sun coral daily so thats probably why.

Hi I use 2 bags in a reactor on my 120 tech tank they last approx 4 months and in the past I used it in my old tanks 46g ,55g, 72 bow and I must say I think it helps ,because I have SPS and Sinularia and Nepthea in the same tank I think it helps with the chemical warfare ,They produce toxins that hurt "SPS and slow growth but with a bag or 2 I never had any problems ,also I have no algea problems I feed my fish and corals heavy and my only problem is the Coralline algae it is growing out of control my new 5 month 120g tech tank its covering everything the more i scrape the faster it grows ,I like the black backround the black contrasts with the corals it makes them pop the Coralline algae i feel makes the tank look dirty ,I feel you must use a reactor to get the best results thats just my 2 cents

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

There's a lot of "think", "assume", "believe" in the report. Do you know exactly what it's made of and why it's effective? From the sound of it, it's like activated carbon on steroid, but there's a reason you need to replace activated carbon every few weeks. 

So it looks like there's no harm done if it's like activated carbon.

By the way, if your tank is new expect some algae blooms and diatom blooms.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I've added it into my tank a few days ago.

I will keep you guyz posted if it is useful or not. I plan to take it out 4-5months later and run the tank without it for a month or so?


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been using it on my nano-reef for well over a year now, almost going on two. I use plain tap water + Prime for water-changes and evaporation.
This carbon keeps your water ultra-clear and I've never had any algae problems so far, and I only have to clean the front glass every week, sometimes every 2 weeks. 
My cheato grows just fine, and I only have soft and LPS corals.
Because they rate it for 40G and I use it on a 20G, I leave it running for around 6 months.


----------

